

TSA once again considering using commercial data to profile passengers - newman314
http://www.aclu.org/blog/national-security-technology-and-liberty/tsa-once-again-considering-using-commercial-data?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
newman314
In short, they are trying to bring CAPPS II back.

